# Replacement glass for Cthulhu V2



## stevie g (1/2/16)

Just broke a glass and am on the spare, looking to buy a backup does any one know if another tanks glass will work?.


----------



## stevie g (1/2/16)

Just found out the Zephyrus V1/V2 glass is compatible.


----------

